# Google Launches Alternative DNS Resolver



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Google Launches Alternative DNS Resolver.

*Google has created a new system to resolve DNS (domain name system) queries that the company claims will speed up Web browsing for end users, as well as make it more secure.*

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Is Google Public DNS safe? Look at the source ports

http://blog.internetnews.com/skerner/2009/12/is-google-public-dns-safe-look.html


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hands On with Google's Public DNS. (2 web pages).

-- Tom


----------

